# Hawk Conservancy (Lots of Pics)



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some of the today's trip to http://www.hawk-conservancy.org/

Great day out for those who like birds, only £32 for a family of 4 too.

I tried making some of the sky shots a bit more blue with a basic editing program, hope they are OK as colours don't look quite right anyway on a laptop in the dark! lol!
































































Unfortunately i had a blokes head in shot on the left of these two, but i have managed to crop most of it out.


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

some great shots there Lloyd looks like a top day i think these 2 are my favs

















[/QUOTE]

:thumb:

colin


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I put my fave in the competition


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice photos m8:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice photos there!!!

I like the thinking one, and coming in to land one...

:thumb:




Yes, I am that sad that I have came up with names for the photos!!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Loving the thinking one...


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Cracking photos! Looks like a good day out, especially if you have a good camera!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

The hawk conservancy trust is a great day out. 
I bet you saw a few potographers with really big white lenses !!!!
If you are planning on returning, you may consider a membership. I think is £40 a year, this entitles you to unlimited admissions (for you) and a monthly magazine.
Considering how hard these birds are to photograph, some of the images are not bad at all. It took me 4 visits to get anything decent.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers for the comments folks. 

Igadiz, we considered the annual membership, but sods law we will never end up going back if we did it. Just over £30 still isn't bad for a family day out, so it won't be too painful if we do go back. I will probably take my dad along next time too as he is a keen ornithologist. 

It's the third time we've been, but my first time with a camera. I had to bin a lot of blurred shots and pictures of the back of people's heads! lol!

You are right about some of the chaps with their lenses though, as long and as wide as my right leg! There were a few of those when we went to Slimbridge last year too.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some great shots mate, not the easiest of subjects to catch on the wing, they can stop and turn in the opposite direction before the shutter has chance to shut.


Well done, thanks for posting. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------

